# South bend 9 motor



## Cheeseheadkeith (Oct 30, 2019)

Hey all
I tried the search feature but wasn’t able to come up with the results I needed
I recently bought a south bend 9 that is in all around  decent shape. 
it needed a tailstock which I was able to find through lost creek
One thing it didn’t come with is the motor. 
does anybody know what I need to be looking for 
frame 56? 1/2 hp? 5/8 shaft?
I’d like to run off 120V don’t want to get into VFD
Also does anybody have a source for the motor pulley for the south bend 9 horizontal drive. 
thank you all


----------



## craptain (Oct 30, 2019)

I am on my 2nd SB 9 and can confirm that they came from the factory with anything from 1/4 to 3/4hp. Having said that my previous lathe with flat belt horizontal drive worked fine with 1/4. My current one with V belt has 1/2 hp and is able to transmit well because of the V belt. As for the frame, you can fit several types depending on the bolt pattern on motor bracket on the counter shaft assembly. Shaft size is 5/8th. The pulleys are available on Ebay, but the prices are ridiculous. My current motor has 1/2" shaft and single pulley. It does limit me a little but not as much as I expected. I have it sized for the lower speed ranges. 
Hope this helps a little. 
Oh and 120 or 220v is not as relevant as single vs 3 phase. VFD is for 3 phase. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheeseheadkeith (Oct 30, 2019)

that does help a lot. 
I have the original counter shaft/ motor mount so any insight onwhich frame to buy would be greatly helpful. 
I’m thinking I will go with a single phase 1/2hp 5/8 shaft then start the search for the motor pulley


----------



## cbellanca (Oct 30, 2019)

Get a 3/4 hp 1725 rpm motor,5/8 shaft. and you won't be sorry later. My 1/4 hp does not make a very heavy cut.


----------



## WCraig (Oct 31, 2019)

Cheeseheadkeith said:


> that does help a lot.
> I have the original counter shaft/ motor mount so any insight onwhich frame to buy would be greatly helpful.
> I’m thinking I will go with a single phase 1/2hp 5/8 shaft then start the search for the motor pulley


If you search the web for "NEMA motor frame chart", there are many, many hits.  One such:






						NEMA Reference Chart - Electric Motors - Product Guides
					

We've been in business since 1968 for all your industrial needs. Shop tools, electrical transformers, motors, phase converters, wire and cable, motors, and more.




					temcoindustrial.com
				




Measure the bolt spacing on the mounting plate and the height to the centre of the motor shaft.  You can then look up the NEMA size(s) that match your old motor.  One potential issue is the capacitor on most modern motors.  It is the covered bulge on the side of the motor--your old motor may be a different technology that did not have (a need for) such a cap.  The bulge can get in the way depending on how your motor is mounted.

Craig


----------

